# Just curious what you think



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like everything about this stallion EXCEPT the over long neck.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Agreed, he's quite well put together apart from the neck


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

I actually think the overly long neck is a good thing. Bred to the right mares, he will produce beautiful necks. Bred to my mare he produced a FABULOUS neck. She had kind of a shorter neck.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, he looks pretty close to perfect to me! Lovely horse.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks!! 

I have a son of his. =]


----------



## AsBr96 (Oct 8, 2012)

i love everything about the stallion. i like long necks but im also a jumper... i'd go for it, hes beautiful


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

He is a really nice jumper.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Actually, I think this post breaches forum policy. You should not be asking for a critique of a horse you have no ownership of, that is not for sale.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

It is my colt's sire. Is it still breaking forum policy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> I actually think the overly long neck is a good thing. Bred to the right mares, he will produce beautiful necks. Bred to my mare he produced a FABULOUS neck. She had kind of a shorter neck.


 Don't count on it! The result foal could end up with your mare's shorter neck. Genetics are funny that way, long & short do not add up to medium in breeding, not by a long shot.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Don't count on it! The result foal could end up with your mare's shorter neck. Genetics are funny that way, long & short do not add up to medium in breeding, not by a long shot.



You're right not always. BUT the stallion should be able to either produce himself or better when bred to ANY mare. If he isn't then he isn't doing his job as a stallion. Stallions need to be able to make his own stamp over the tail line on the dam's side because that is the strongest bloodline. Donny did just that on my mare and has with several others.. =]


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

No, long & short still don't add up to medium in genetics, I don't care how prolific the stallion is. The resulting offspring will either have the sire's neck, long, or the mare's neck, short, or his grandsire's or granddam's, medium? True, you have a better shot at a longer neck by choosing a stallion with one, but again, genetics are ALWAYS a crap shoot.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

waresbear said:


> No, long & short still don't add up to medium in genetics, I don't care how prolific the stallion is. The resulting offspring will either have the sire's neck, long, or the mare's neck, short, or his grandsire's or granddam's, medium? True, you have a better shot at a longer neck by choosing a stallion with one, but again, genetics are ALWAYS a crap shoot.


 Exactly! Breeding is always a gambling bet! If it weren't then every child from a solid mating would produce excellence which we know is not true! To say that a great sire stamps anything is just folly and shows no understanding of how volitale the gene pool is. You can put the two most perfect creatures together and get NOthing, or you can get Perfection, or you can get Mediocre. I think it's funny how much importance us horse people put on the sire...forgetting that the dam is just as important in the equation! both give half to the offspring...how that half manifests is up to chance. Which is why when you breed you must look many generations back to see how both parents may influence the offspring. sorry to state the obvious, but sometimes we seem to forget!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> You're right not always. BUT the stallion should be able to either produce himself or better when bred to ANY mare. If he isn't then he isn't doing his job as a stallion. Stallions need to be able to make his own stamp over the tail line on the dam's side because that is the strongest bloodline. Donny did just that on my mare and has with several others.. =]


This is rather old fashioned thinking. Years ago, many believed that it was stallions who denoted quality and they could breed a good stallion to any old mare and the results would be good. Absolutely not so. A mare of iffy quality, but very strong genetically, can reproduce herself, regardless of to whom she is bred. This is where a very complete knowledge, of the horses in pedigrees become important. Also, how well has a stallion produced, when bred to mares of different types. Genetics can be an odd duck. Two really top quality horses with no faults in common, can sometimes produce a poor quality offspring. But at least, one has a chance of something of good quality.

Certainly breeding opposites - a short neck to a long neck, will not necessarily produce the neck one hopes for, as others have said. Years ago I owned a rather short-necked Arabian mare. I bred her once to a stallion, known for putting gorgeous necks on his foals. The foal inherited her shorter neck. After I sold her, I saw other foals she produced. All had their dam's shorter neck and she was bred to some very well known producers.

Lizzie


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Stunning boy!! He's my kind of "eye candy" :wink:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You should ask i am considering breeding my mare to this stallion. pic of stallion and pic of mare... any thoughts on this. Not to critique someone elses horse, regardless if he is the sire to your horse, put your horses pic up .


----------

